# Best Info for TCL on Tivo



## Prestond (Feb 4, 2008)

There is enough info for TCL that I have found so that this old programmer can waddle through it, but I dont see a getting started or tutorial on TCL implentation on the Tivo. Does anyone suggest a good resource(s)? Seems like Tivo has vi and other tools? Anyone have information on the architecture or shell?

Also is TCL accessible on the TivoHD? I saw some books on Amazon and stuff but they seemed to be focused on series 1 as they were several years old and no mention on series 3 and above... 

Any suggestions would be most welcome!


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Prestond said:


> ...but I dont see a getting started or tutorial on TCL implentation on the Tivo.


That's cuz there really isn't any. The "hacking your tivo" books are about as close as you'll get. The best resource itself are the scripts on the tivo. Have a look in /tvlib. /tvlib/tcl/tv/mfslib.tcl contains alot of the tivo-specific tcl procs. Find an online tcl tutorial and then poke thru the scripts on your tivo, or some home-made tcl scripts floating around here and elsewhere.


> Also is TCL accessible on the TivoHD?


All tivos use it. The programming itself is nearly the same on almost all boxes, S1 thru S3. The major differences are how the mfs database itself is structured in differing releases/hardware.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

There is some limited info here. There's a thread on DDB that lists and attempts to describe all the tivosh commands on a tivo. A great source of Tivo-centric tcl info is existing scripts. Look for scripts by some of the tcl pros like BTUx9 or RC3105. I have found mfs_ftp and TivoWebPlus particularly useful and full of interesting tcl code. I also use the TCL/TK electronic reference quite a bit.


----------

